# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فيلم عمر وسلمى 2

## أميرة قوس النصر

الفيلم بطوله

تامر حسني

مي عز الدين

عزت ابو عوف

ونخبه من النجوم


الفيلم تكمله الجزء الاول من عمر وسلمى



نسخة الفيلم : ts

حجم الفيلم: 263 ميجا !

صيغة الفيلم: rmvb



* تقدر تحمل جزء من سيرفر وجزء تانى من سيرفر اخر *




RapidShare
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/264004
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/264005
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/264006




2shared.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263972
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263894
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263907




MegaUpload.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263898
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263885
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263895




Filezzz
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263958
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263911
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263887




GettyFile.ru
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263962
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263914
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263889




Rghost.ru
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263959
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263920
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263888




WikiSend.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263970
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263981
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263979




WikiFortio.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263969
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263980
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263978




FileFactory.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263929
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263878
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263875




Ifile.it
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263968
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263943
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263902




Flyupload.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263949
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263893
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263901




FileGetty.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263960
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263917
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263891




Uploaded.to
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263927
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263879
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263874




SendSpace.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263945
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263899
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263900




Hotfile.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263963
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263965
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263906




Zippyshare.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263890
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263881
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263877




Zshare.net
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263966
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263930
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263896




Files.to
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263931
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263882
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263876




SlingFile.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263961
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263941
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263905




FileSend.net
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263973
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263937
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263908




Rapidspread.com
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/263964
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/263897
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/263880





-----------------------------
تحميل الفيلم رابط واحد غير مضغوط بحجم 235 ميجا
-----------------------------


2shared.com
رابط واحد - http://takemyfile.com/263884




SendSpace.com
رابط واحد - http://takemyfile.com/263971

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## anoucha

مرسيي عليك

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

الروابط كلها مش شغاله :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الروابط كلها مش شغاله



هيني شيكت عليهم 
مش اول ما تدخل بقولك 
انتظر قليلا حتي نقوم بتحميل بيانات الملف المطلوب:
ولا شو بطلع عندك ؟

----------


## عُبادة

> هيني شيكت عليهم 
> مش اول ما تدخل بقولك 
> انتظر قليلا حتي نقوم بتحميل بيانات الملف المطلوب:
> ولا شو بطلع عندك ؟


مزبوط 
وبعدها بيطلع الملف وفيه كبسة حمل من هنا 

بس تكبس عليها مشان يفتحلك صفحة موقع الرفع اللي مرفوع عليه الملف
بيحكي انه الملف مش موجود

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2): 


> مزبوط 
> وبعدها بيطلع الملف وفيه كبسة حمل من هنا 
> 
> بس تكبس عليها مشان يفتحلك صفحة موقع الرفع اللي مرفوع عليه الملف
> بيحكي انه الملف مش موجود


هسى بشوفه

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كلام عباده صحيح

----------


## رمز الاسود

الله يعطيكي العافيه 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## amerabueid

مشكوررررررر

----------


## rabie

ra2i3333333333333333333333333333 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## OUT OF PHASE

NOR AND MOHNAD IS THE BEST COUPLE IN MY DREAM

----------

